# Shed Hunting



## Bonasty07 (Dec 29, 2008)

How do some of you find yours? I've heard of putting corn under a fallen down tree so they have to push on the tree an try to get the corn....do yall think it would work?


----------



## dchfm123 (Dec 29, 2008)

I do a couple of things.  

1 - Check fence crossings, when the bucks jump the fence and hit the ground the antlers fall off.

2 - Check staging areas around foodplots.  Bucks will spend a lot of time in these areas waiting for dark to enter the foodplots and fields to eat.

3 - If you use a trough type feeder you can make a antler catcher.  My feeders are trough style and have 4 posts holding up the roof.  I string loads of bungy cords between the posts, when the bucks go to eat the soybeans the bungy's knock off the loose antlers.

4 - Turkey hunt.  I find 30% of mine chasing those darn birds through the woods.


----------



## 2-shot (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds good, I usually find mine while rabbitt hunting


----------



## bucktail (Dec 29, 2008)

3 - If you use a trough type feeder you can make a antler catcher.  My feeders are trough style and have 4 posts holding up the roof.  I string loads of bungy cords between the posts, when the bucks go to eat the soybeans the bungy's knock off the loose antlers.


Have you gotten any with this method?


----------



## dchfm123 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, the problem is you have to get to them before the rats, mice, squirels, and other critters that like to eat the antlers for calcium.  I normaly always find a few this way though.  

I find most at the fence crossings and staging areas.  I normaly find 100 plus a year between my 3 propertys.


----------



## bucktail (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks! I live on next to an area that is not hunted, nor can I go look on, that has a bunch of big ones running around. I have gotten them to come to corn on my back yard but I don't have a way to keep them. I think I'll give your idea a try.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've only found 6 my whole life and they where all found last year.


----------



## dchfm123 (Dec 30, 2008)

once you figure out when and where to look you will start finding them by the truckloads.  The two months after hunting season are the best times, after that the squirles, mice, and other animals have eaten them up.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots of walking. I've only found a few at creek crossings or  fence crossings. Sheds can be found in every possible location. Don't overlook anything. I found 2 that were hung up in some vines and branches before.


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 30, 2008)

specifically around what date or month do yall begin looking, I have only found a few and it was pure dumb luck. REALLY wanting to find some this year though.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 30, 2008)

Get 3 of the metal fence posts and drive into the ground in the shape of a triangle. Then attatch some chicken wire to it. Put the feed in the middle and the wire will catch the shed.


----------



## dchfm123 (Dec 30, 2008)

mid january through turkey season.  feb and march is the best.


----------

